# Modemmanager - couldn't find support for plugin

## michi-monster

Hello, 

I get an error message at startup. This is: Modemmanager could not find support for device at sys / devices / xxxxx

I have uninstalled the Networkmanager and Modem Manager. The connection had already worked.

Please excuse me, I can not use wgetpaste by the problems on the system. Here is an excerpt from #dmesg:

```
[  196.422793] result = 0

[  196.422797] Attempting to get CSW (2nd try)...

[  196.422799] xfer 13 bytes

[  196.422917] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  196.422920] -- transfer complete

[  196.422921] Bulk status result = 0

[  196.422922] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xd3 R 78 Stat 0x0

[  196.422923] -- Result from auto-sense is 0

[  196.422924] -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

[  196.422925] (Unknown Key): 

[  196.422926] (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

[  196.422927] scsi cmd done, result=0x2

[  196.422930] *** thread sleeping
```

```
#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8570D]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 09)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 16)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 5

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192CE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)
```

I have uninstalled the modem manager. Nevertheless, the error message still comes. What can i do?

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm a bit confused at your logs.

The error you give looks like it's from the kernel/scsi/usb-storage subsystem and not from modemmanager/networkmanager.  Could you post the exact error from modemmanager?

If you don't want to see the dmesg errors, you should turn off debug in your kernel config

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG

to silence these debug messages.

----------

